# Orlando Magic: 2009 - 2010 Schedule



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Date Opponent Time 

*October * 
Wed. 28 PHILADELPHIA 7 p.m. 
Fri. 30 @ New Jersey 8 p.m. 

*November *
Sun. 1 @ Toronto 1 p.m. 
Tue. 3 @ Detroit 7:30 p.m. 
Wed. 4 PHOENIX 7 p.m. 
Fri. 6 DETROIT 7 p.m. 
Sun. 8 @ Oklahoma City 7 p.m. 
Tue. 10 @ Charlotte 7 p.m. 
Wed. 11 CLEVELAND 8 p.m. (ESPN) 
Fri. 13 NEW JERSEY 7 p.m. 
Mon. 16 CHARLOTTE 7 p.m. 
Wed. 18 OKLAHOMA CITY 7 p.m. 
Fri. 20 @ Boston 8 p.m. (ESPN) 
Sun. 22 @ Toronto 12:30 p.m. 
Wed. 25 MIAMI 7:30 p.m. (ESPN) 
Thu. 26 @ Atlanta 8 p.m. (TNT) 
Sat. 28 @ Milwaukee 9 p.m. 
Sun. 29 @ New York 6 p.m. 

*December *
Wed. 2 NEW YORK 7 p.m. 
Sat. 5 @ Golden State 10:30 p.m. 
Tue. 8 @ L.A. Clippers 10:30 p.m. 
Thu. 10 @ Utah 10:30 p.m. (TNT) 
Fri. 11 @ Phoenix 10:30 p.m. (ESPN) 
Mon. 14 INDIANA 7 p.m. 
Wed. 16 TORONTO 7 p.m. 
Thu. 17 @ Miami 8 p.m. (TNT) 
Sat. 19 PORTLAND 7 p.m. (NBATV) 
Mon. 21 UTAH 7 p.m. 
Wed. 23 HOUSTON 7 p.m. (NBATV) 
Fri. 25 BOSTON 2:30 p.m. (ABC) 
Wed. 30 MILWAUKEE 7 p.m. 

*January* 
Fri. 1 @ Minnesota 8 p.m. 
Sat. 2 @ Chicago 8 p.m. 
Tue. 5 @ Indiana 7 p.m. 
Wed. 6 TORONTO 7 p.m. 
Fri. 8 @ Washington 7 p.m. 
Sat. 9 ATLANTA 7 p.m. 
Tue. 12 @ Sacramento 10 p.m. 
Wed. 13 @ Denver 9 p.m. (NBATV) 
Fri. 15 @ Portland 10:30 p.m. (ESPN) 
Mon. 18 @ L.A. Lakers 10:30 p.m. (TNT) 
Wed. 20 INDIANA 7 p.m. 
Fri. 22 SACRAMENTO 7 p.m. 
Sat. 23 @ Charlotte 7 p.m. 
Mon. 25 @ Memphis 8 p.m. 
Thu. 28 BOSTON 8 p.m. (TNT) 
Sat. 30 ATLANTA 7 p.m. (NBATV) 
Sun. 31 @ Detroit 6 p.m. 

*February *
Tue. 2 MILWAUKEE 7 p.m. 
Fri. 5 WASHINGTON 7 p.m. 
Sun. 7 @ Boston 2:30 p.m. (ABC) 
Mon. 8 NEW ORLEANS 8 p.m. (TNT) 
Wed. 10 @ Chicago 8 p.m. 
Thu. 11 @ Cleveland 8 p.m. (TNT) 
Wed. 17 DETROIT 7 p.m. 
Fri. 19 DALLAS 8 p.m. (ESPN) 
Sun. 21 CLEVELAND 1 p.m. (ABC) 
Wed. 24 @ Houston 8:30 p.m. 
Fri. 26 @ New Orleans 8 p.m. 
Sun. 28 MIAMI 7 p.m. (ESPN) 

*March* 
Mon. 1 @ Philadelphia 7 p.m. (NBATV) 
Wed. 3 GOLDEN STATE 7 p.m. (NBATV) 
Fri. 5 @ New Jersey 8 p.m. 
Sun. 7 L.A. LAKERS 2:30 p.m. (ABC) 
Tue. 9 L.A. CLIPPERS 7 p.m. 
Thu. 11 CHICAGO 8 p.m. (TNT) 
Sat. 13 @ Washington 7 p.m. (NBATV) 
Sun. 14 CHARLOTTE 6 p.m. 
Wed. 17 SAN ANTONIO 8 p.m. (ESPN) 
Thu. 18 @ Miami 7 p.m. (TNT) 
Mon. 22 @ Philadelphia 7 p.m. (NBATV) 
Wed. 24 @ Atlanta 7 p.m. 
Fri. 26 MINNESOTA 7 p.m. 
Sun. 28 DENVER 6 p.m. 

*April *
Thu. 1 @ Dallas 8 p.m. (TNT) 
Fri. 2 @ San Antonio 8:30 p.m. 
Sun. 4 MEMPHIS 6 p.m. 
Wed. 7 WASHINGTON 8 p.m. (ESPN) 
Fri. 9 NEW YORK 7 p.m. 
Sun. 11 @ Cleveland 1 p.m. (ABC) 
Mon. 12 @ Indiana 7 p.m. 
Wed. 14 PHILADELPHIA 8 p.m. ​
BACK-TO-BACKS

Away-to-Away: 7
Away-to-Home: 6
Home-to-Away: 6
Total: 19

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/...092010_schedule.html


----------

